
How Long Will Unbreakable Commercial Encryption Last? - jseliger
https://www.lawfareblog.com/how-long-will-unbreakable-commercial-encryption-last?curator=MediaREDEF
======
chopin
With the software update thing the OP might have a point. On the other hand
NotPetya got distributed via a software update. As well giving law enforcement
access may as well result in handing the keys to third parties who have no
incentive to keep them secret. And if keys are being kept at the manufacturer
he might get overwhelmed by request resulting in wide in-house access to the
keys.

